# Biken in Hamburg am 03.10.07



## Jackass1987 (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

was stellt man nur an so nem Feiertag mitten in der Woche an !? Ich würde ja gerne ne richtig schöne Biketour machen. Leider kenn ich mich aber in Hamburg mal gar net aus, weil ich erst seit Montag hier bin. Ich hoffe es sollte aber kein Problem sein ein paar Leute zu finden, die genauso wie ich, Bock auf ne Biketour an nem freien Tag haben und mir damit auch mal zeigen wo man hier richtig fahren kann... 

Ich hoffe das sich ein paar Leute melden und wir so ne Tour auf die Beine gestellt kriegen...

also meldet euch wenn ihr Lust habt ;-)

Lg Erik


----------



## northpoint (27. September 2007)

Hi,
vielleicht auch die Leute von Hegi kontaktieren?

http://www.foren.tomcon.de/apboard/portal.php?sessid=b38ac685c14168c79e855e2e9d6cc82a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (28. September 2007)

moin Erik, erstmal viel Spaß in Hamburg!

bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter werde ich Mittwoch am Vormittag von Bremen mit dem Pkw nach Harburg fahren und dann mit dem MTB die Harburger Berge erkunden. Im September bin ich 2mal bei den D.O.D. -Runden mitgefahren, meine Ortskenntnisse sind also sehr bescheiden. Da es mit dem Orientierungssinn bei mir aber nicht so schlecht aussieht geht es ohne Angst.  in die HaBe's. 

Ist noch etwas früh für detaillierte Planungen, bei schönem Wetter lassen sich sicher noch mehr Bremer motivieren, und die Locals sind ganz sicher auch unterwegs.

Ach, was soll's, ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und tue mal kund, daß ich um 11:00 von der Kärntner Hütte aus starte.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## BolbyM (28. September 2007)

Wenn das Wetter am Mittwoch schön ist, werde ich auch wieder in den HaBe unterwegs sein. Wann genau, weiss ich noch nicht, aber Start wird an der Ecke Fischbeker Heide/Schnuckendrift sein. Da ist man direkt in der schönen Gegend.


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. September 2007)

das find ich ehrlich gesagt doof, wenn alle von wo anders starten :-( ich finde man sollte sich nen festen Treffpunkt suchen  

11:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte hört sich doch gut an ... ich sag mal so : Ich bin auch da  

mfg erik !


----------



## BolbyM (29. September 2007)

Kärtner Hütte ist nicht mein Startpunkt. Ichhabe viele Startpunkte probiert und habe in dem obben geanntn nun einmal meinen Lieblingspunkt gefunden. Da kann man perfekt parken, nicht weit entfernt ist ein Lidl, man ist gliech in der schönsten Gegend der HaBe - wozu eine andere Lösung wählen?


----------



## ralfathome (29. September 2007)

moin aus Bremen,
so weit liegen die beiden Punkte ja nun nicht auseinander. Mir ist es egal, von wo aus ich mich austobe. Hauptsache die Mitfahrer haben gute Feiertagslaune.

In diesem Sinne
happy biking
ralf


----------



## Jackass1987 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ralf

bleibts bei 11 Uhr kärntner Hütte ?

mfg erik !


----------



## Cyclon (1. Oktober 2007)

bei der Kärntner Hütte ist übrigens Lidl auch nicht weit, noch näher ein Aldi!

und was macht aus der Discounternähe einen geeigneten Treffpunkt zum Radfahren?


----------



## ralfathome (1. Oktober 2007)

moin,
ich sehe auch nicht so die Notwendigkeit, den bewährten Treff umzustoßen.

Mittwoch, 11:00, Kärntner Hütte.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## JuliaBuxtehude (1. Oktober 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Mittwoch schön ist, werde ich auch wieder in den HaBe unterwegs sein. Wann genau, weiss ich noch nicht, aber Start wird an der Ecke Fischbeker Heide/Schnuckendrift sein. Da ist man direkt in der schönen Gegend.



Hallo!
Ich bin durch einen Bekannten zu direser Seite gekommen...ich habe gerade das Hobby MTB für mich entdeckt und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike...leider kenne ich mich in HH auch nicht sehr gut aus und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann?Suche also Läden in denen man gut und günstig ein super Hardtail bekommen kann!Kannst du mir vielleicht nen Tip geben?
liebe Grüße Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi Julia, da gibt es 2 Beiträge wo Du Sicher Hilfe findest:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276300
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291997


----------



## ralfathome (2. Oktober 2007)

hi,
am Mittwoch um 11:00 ist dann mit viel Sonne an der Kärntner Hütte zu rechnen. 
Und mit 3 Bremern.

Erik auch dabei?

Bis morgen
ralf


----------



## Sanz (2. Oktober 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> am Mittwoch um 11:00 ist dann mit viel Sonne an der Kärntner Hütte zu rechnen.
> Und mit 3 Bremern.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf, wir sind auch da!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ralfathome (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi Andre,
super!!   

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. Oktober 2007)

klar bin morgen auch da... hoffe ich finde es ... 

lg erik !


----------



## cand.arch (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich hoffe es lohnt sich euch einen Besuch abzustatten 

bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (3. Oktober 2007)

moin,
hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht mit Euch. 

Danke fürs Mitnehmen und Guiden und vor allem Danke für das geduldige Warten, "man wird halt nicht jünger".

Feiertage gibt es ja so bald nicht mehr, das wird dann wohl mein letzter Trip in diesem Jahr in die HaBe's gewesen sein.

Viel Spaß weiterhin
ralf


----------



## cand.arch (3. Oktober 2007)

Oh ja, es hat sich gelohnt 

bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## juk (4. Oktober 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Danke fürs Mitnehmen und Guiden und vor allem Danke für das geduldige Warten, "man wird halt nicht jünger".



*DU* hast doch niemanden aufgehalten!


----------

